# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Hỏi về máy cắt trong ATS

## lethanhsang86

Cho mình hỏi : Hệ thống ATS của siemens  
Mình bị cúp điện ,thao tác tay . Mình thao tác trên bộ "từ máy biến áp " và " Từ máy phát điện " xong rồi.....vậy có cần thao tác trên máy cắt ACB không ạ ? Em được hướng dẫn thao tác trên 2 bộ kia nhưng ACB ko thấy nhắc đến ? 
thank you so much !!! 
Ai rành về ATS siemens chỉ giúp mình với !!

----------


## Tuan Kieu

ATS là thiết bị chuyển mạch ,tự chuyển mạch từ AC điện lưới sang AC điện backup từ máy phát . CÁi này nó tự động mà sao bác phải làm tay nhỉ?
   nếu nó ko tự chuyển thì do lỗi gì đó , ở dưới máy phát cũng phải auto ATS mới được .
Máy cắt bác ko đụng đến nhé . bác đóng mở máy cặt bằng tay xui xui nó phóng điện ra là cụt tay bác ạ . 
chúc bác may mắn

----------


## ntd1081

> Cho mình hỏi : Hệ thống ATS của siemens  
> Mình bị cúp điện ,thao tác tay . Mình thao tác trên bộ "từ máy biến áp " và " Từ máy phát điện " xong rồi.....vậy có cần thao tác trên máy cắt ACB không ạ ? Em được hướng dẫn thao tác trên 2 bộ kia nhưng ACB ko thấy nhắc đến ? 
> thank you so much !!! 
> Ai rành về ATS siemens chỉ giúp mình với !!


Bác phải cho cái sơ đồ hoặc hình minh họa mọi người mới giải thích rõ cho bác được.

----------


## lethanhsang86

Dạ,cám ơn 2 bác đã reply giúp em 
hình đây ạ 
Đôi lúc sẽ có trường hợp ats không bị chuyển điện ta phải thực hiện thao tác bằng tay hết ạ !! 
THao tác bằng tay của he thong theo thứ tự như sau : 
B1 : ta Open mạch điện lưới 
b2:ta closed mạch từ máy phát qua 
còn máy cắt ACB ko dùng ạ ??? 
thanks !!

----------


## ntd1081

Bác thao tác như vậy là ok rồi, không cần phải thao tác máy cắt tổng đâu.

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## CKD

Mấy cái này mà... sai là thiệt hại lớn à.
Thường mình thấy cái này nếu nó chạy tự động thì không có gì phải bàn, nhưng nếu vận hành tay thì phải có quy trình à. Thao tác sai thì.. bùm đó.
Nên cẩn thận.

----------


## ntd1081

> Mấy cái này mà... sai là thiệt hại lớn à.
> Thường mình thấy cái này nếu nó chạy tự động thì không có gì phải bàn, nhưng nếu vận hành tay thì phải có quy trình à. Thao tác sai thì.. bùm đó.
> Nên cẩn thận.


Thực ra thao tác tay nhưng nó liên khóa cơ, điện rồi. Không bùm được đâu. Trừ khi tháo ra đấu dây lại.

----------


## haianhelectric

ATS (auto transfer system). Yên tâm đi, nguyên tắc ngoài liên động điện còn liên động cơ khí, mà còn dùng ACB thì không phải nghĩ, kể cả có đóng nhầm nếu máy phát không chạy thì dòng ngắn mạch cũng  không lớn vì máy phát gần như làm việc ở trạng thái biến áp.Trường hợp máy đang chạy mà đóng lưới thì nguy hiểm nhất là khi các pha không trùng nhau và ở góc 180 độ, hy vọng trong trường hợp này ACB tác động nhanh.

----------


## lethanhsang86

Ghê vãi :P ^_^ thôi gọi điện lực cho nó lành nhỉ ?

----------

